
Dealing with measles outbreak cost 20 times that of increasing vaccination cover - DanBC
https://discover.dc.nihr.ac.uk/portal/article/4000312/dealing-with-a-measles-outbreak-cost-20-times-that-of-increasing-vaccination-cover?utm_content=buffer5b6f8&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
DanBC
The full title is "Dealing with a measles outbreak cost 20 times that of
increasing vaccination cover"

